# Aaa ...



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

... cercasi qualche anima pia che sappia spiegare cosa ci azzecca l'emancipazione della donna con le corna, con il tradire :saggio: .


----------



## Daniele (3 Dicembre 2010)

L'uomo cornificava una volta...adesso che a donna è handycappata come l'uomo (oppure emancipata) si può permettere di avere l'uccello e ragionare con esso...Marì, l'ho messa li colorita, ma credo che il senso fine fine sia questo sai?


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cercasi qualche anima pia che sappia spiegare cosa ci azzecca l'emancipazione della donna con le corna, con il tradire :saggio: .


 la donna emancipata è sicura di sè stessa e non soffre di complessi d'inferiorità nei confronti di quelli che sono i comportamenti ,a loro volta insicuri, di certi "maschi" che sicuramente non rappresentano gli Uomini.


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la donna emancipata è sicura di sè stessa e non soffre di complessi d'inferiorità nei confronti di quelli che sono i comportamenti ,a loro volta insicuri, di certi "maschi" che sicuramente non rappresentano gli Uomini.



Nel 2010 ancora stiamo qui a parlare di emancipazione femminile? Che palle.


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

a dire il vero...siamo in un momento di grande frustrazione maschile


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a dire il vero...siamo in un momento di grande frustrazione maschile



Appunto, sarebbe il caso di cominciare a pensare all'emancipazione maschile ormai.


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cercasi qualche anima pia che sappia spiegare cosa ci azzecca l'emancipazione della donna con le corna, con il tradire :saggio: .


 Mah, non saprei....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cercasi qualche anima pia che sappia spiegare cosa ci azzecca l'emancipazione della donna con le corna, con il tradire :saggio: .


Per me la pseudo emancipazione femminile a certe donne l'ha embriacate ed il senso d'onnipotenza falsamente percepito e sballatamente gestito le distruggera' e distruggera' anche il sesso opposto come sta gia' avvenendo, visto che le generazioni che vivono gli esempi "empi" dei loro genitori tendono ad avere lo stesso loro andazzo.

Ormai siamo, anzi, sono fottuti....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Da giovine, ho conosciuto delle troje che al compleanno dei 18 anni, portavano nel "mucchio" anche le figghie...tanto ormai so' maggiorenni dicevano...

ma n'do vanno che manco na' ruota sanno cambiare....per non parla' di sintonizza' er digitale terrestre...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me la pseudo emancipazione femminile a certe donne l'ha embriacate ed il senso d'onnipotenza falsamente percepito e sballatamente gestito, le distruggera' e distruggera' anche il sesso opposto come sta gia' avvenendo, visto che le generazioni che vivono gli esempi "empi" dei loro genitori tendono ad avere lo stesso loro andazzo.
> 
> Ormai siamo, anzi, sono fottuti....
> 
> ...


Sicuramente passerò per maschilista, ma devo dirtelo: hai ragione quasi in toto.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente passerò per maschilista, ma devo dirtelo: hai ragione quasi in toto.


Penso che superficialmente potremmo essere tacciati di maschilismo, ma invece e' che la "repressione" non la sanno gestire ed il rapporto di prima, squilibrato da una parte adesso e' squilibrato dalla parte opposta....

pero' in fondo in fondo per me la forza che certune ostentano e' solo facciata, perche' so' tutte gheishe, mamme e crocerossine...

(anche in ordine diverso...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a proposito, mi piacerebbe sapere da una Matraini o Conte o scambista qualsiasi, come stanno allevando la prole maggiorenne anziche' no, come la stanno "forgiando"...perche' se qui viene sbandierato il diritto e l'orgoglio all'ostentazione del proprio modus vivendi cornificatorio come piu' che naturale, per coerenza non dovrebbero vergognarsi di forgiare la prole appunto senza questo tabu', o no?


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

SIIIiii ... la mia era una provocazione  . So bene cosa sia l'emancipazione della donna (nella mia famiglia io sono di terza generazione che ha dovuto indossare i pantaloni e l'uomo ha fatto ben poco, abbiamo conosciuto bene le sue "fragilita" ) ... da vecchia sessantottina le mie battaglie per i diritti della donna le ho fatte (che anni!) ... ricordo la lotta per l'aborto, il motto/slogan che urlavamo: L'utero e' mio e lo gestisco io e, tanti tantissimi ancora  . 

Ma ... non ho mai messo da parte/escluso la mia femminilita', il piacere di essere considerata (per esempoi) il "sesso debole" (un corno il sesso debole ) usufruire del posto a sedere ed il passo ad un ingresso prima di un uomo  e tanto altro ancora, le ho sempre considerate carinerie/gentilezze da parte del "sesso forte"  , perche' privarmene  ... io ho combattuto i Diritti Civili della Donna, ma non mi e' mai importato di diventare maschio/uomo anzi, se dovessi nascere di nuovo prenoto di essere femmina/donna ancora una volta :ar: .



Torniamo al 3d originale ... cosa ci azzecca l'emancipazione di una donna impegnata/sposata e l'andare in giro a fare sesso con altri uomini  ... secondo "alcuni" qui forum :cooldue:, e' come voler affermare che: Chi e' fedele non e' "emancipata", e' antiprogressista! MAH! ... che modo assurdo di ragionare 


Quando ero giovane ho sempre detto gli "uomini?" Tutti! ... ma uno alla volta pero'  .

Scherziamo?


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me la pseudo emancipazione femminile a certe donne l'ha embriacate ed il senso d'onnipotenza falsamente percepito e sballatamente gestito le distruggera' e distruggera' anche il sesso opposto come sta gia' avvenendo, visto che le generazioni che vivono gli esempi "empi" dei loro genitori tendono ad avere lo stesso loro andazzo.
> 
> Ormai siamo, anzi, sono fottuti....
> 
> ...



Che bello esser il sesso debole in queste occasioni  pero' con le spine ed i fili elettrici son brava  :up: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Penso che superficialmente potremmo essere tacciati di maschilismo, ma invece e' che la "repressione" non la sanno gestire ed il rapporto di prima, squilibrato da una parte adesso e' squilibrato dalla parte opposta....
> 
> pero' in fondo in fondo per me la forza che certune ostentano e' solo facciata, perche' so' tutte gheishe, mamme e crocerossine...
> 
> ...



Non chiedo, ognuno e' libero di educare i figli come meglio crede  .


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SIIIiii ... la mia era una provocazione  . So bene cosa sia l'emancipazione della donna (nella mia famiglia io sono di terza generazione che ha dovuto indossare i pantaloni e l'uomo ha fatto ben poco, abbiamo conosciuto bene le sue "fragilita" ) ... da vecchia sessantottina le mie battaglie per i diritti della donna le ho fatte (che anni!) ... ricordo la lotta per l'aborto, il motto/slogan che urlavamo: L'utero e' mio e lo gestisco io e, tanti tantissimi ancora  .
> 
> Ma ... non ho mai messo da parte/escluso la mia femminilita', il piacere di essere considerata (per esempoi) il "sesso debole" (un corno il sesso debole ) usufruire del posto a sedere ed il passo ad un ingresso prima di un uomo  e tanto altro ancora, le ho sempre considerate carinerie/gentilezze da parte del "sesso forte"  , perche' privarmene  ... io ho combattuto i Diritti Civili della Donna, ma non mi e' mai importato di diventare maschio/uomo anzi, se dovessi nascere di nuovo prenoto di essere femmina/donna ancora una volta :ar: .
> 
> ...


E' chiaro che a te sta presunta liberta' non ha dato alla testa, a differenza di altre ed il rapporto con lo yankee :mrgreen: e' equilibrato...

pero' sempre il tarlo della curiosita' sull' impostazione dell'allevamento prole di altri, mi rimane...

chissa'...ma comunque...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non chiedo, ognuno e' libero di educare i figli come meglio crede  .


Ma cerrrrrrto, pero' siccome ripeto, ostentano la bandiera dell'orgoglio cornificatorio come un diritto naturale per stare meglio tutti (???) e bollano come retrogradi chi non la pensa cosi', so' solo curioso di vedere il loro grado di coerenza...

a chiacchiere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma cerrrrrrto, pero' siccome ripeto, ostentano la bandiera dell'orgoglio cornificatorio come un diritto naturale per stare meglio tutti (???) e bollano come retrogradi chi non la pensa cosi', so' solo curioso di vedere il loro grado di coerenza...
> 
> a chiacchiere...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up:


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

Credo e sicuramente sbaglio , che si siano confusi i diritti alle donne con emancipazione, se per emancipazione vuol dire ...io sono uguale al'uomo e quindi posso fare come l'uomo che per natura è cacciatore beh allora fatevi il trapianto del pene e fate l'uomo altrimenti restate donne o meglio femmine e non rompete i maroni ( che voi per natura non avete) 

ALLELUIA ALLELUIA!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JaOTGO2ey4&feature=related


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Credo e sicuramente sbaglio , che si siano confusi i diritti alle donne con emancipazione, se per emancipazione vuol dire ...io sono uguale al'uomo e quindi posso fare come l'uomo che per natura è cacciatore beh allora fatevi il trapianto del pene e fate l'uomo altrimenti restate donne o meglio femmine e non rompete i maroni ( che voi per natura non avete)
> 
> ALLELUIA ALLELUIA!!
> 
> ...


Beh certe fanno anche di peggio....

La Nannini per es. per me ha fatto una cagata megagalattica e non la condanno solo perche' mi sta sul kaiser...:mrgreen:

anziche' comprarsi Cicciobello la nonnetta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SIIIiii ... la mia era una provocazione  . So bene cosa sia l'emancipazione della donna (nella mia famiglia io sono di terza generazione che ha dovuto indossare i pantaloni e l'uomo ha fatto ben poco, abbiamo conosciuto bene le sue "fragilita" ) ... da vecchia sessantottina le mie battaglie per i diritti della donna le ho fatte (che anni!) ... ricordo la lotta per l'aborto, il motto/slogan che urlavamo: L'utero e' mio e lo gestisco io e, tanti tantissimi ancora  .
> 
> *Ma ... non ho mai messo da parte/escluso la mia femminilita', il piacere di essere considerata (per esempoi) il "sesso debole" (un corno il sesso debole ) usufruire del posto a sedere ed il passo ad un ingresso prima di un uomo  e tanto altro ancora, le ho sempre considerate carinerie/gentilezze da parte del "sesso forte"  , perche' privarmene  ... io ho combattuto i Diritti Civili della Donna, ma non mi e' mai importato di diventare maschio/uomo anzi, se dovessi nascere di nuovo prenoto di essere femmina/donna ancora una volta :ar: .*
> 
> ...


Ho qualche anno in meno di te e certe lotte non le ho fatte ma condivido molto di quello che hai scritto. 
Quoto la parte in grassetto. Mi commuovo ancora per un mazzo di fiori, soprattutto se inaspettato e senza motivazione


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SIIIiii ... la mia era una provocazione  . So bene cosa sia l'emancipazione della donna (nella mia famiglia io sono di terza generazione che ha dovuto indossare i pantaloni e l'uomo ha fatto ben poco, abbiamo conosciuto bene le sue "fragilita" ) ... da vecchia sessantottina le mie battaglie per i diritti della donna le ho fatte (che anni!) ... ricordo la lotta per l'aborto, il motto/slogan che urlavamo: L'utero e' mio e lo gestisco io e, tanti tantissimi ancora  .
> 
> Ma ... non ho mai messo da parte/escluso la mia femminilita', il piacere di essere considerata (per esempoi) il "sesso debole" (un corno il sesso debole ) usufruire del posto a sedere ed il passo ad un ingresso prima di un uomo  e tanto altro ancora, le ho sempre considerate carinerie/gentilezze da parte del "sesso forte"  , perche' privarmene  ... io ho combattuto i Diritti Civili della Donna, ma non mi e' mai importato di diventare maschio/uomo anzi, se dovessi nascere di nuovo prenoto di essere femmina/donna ancora una volta :ar: .
> 
> ...


Direi che...sai quel detto no...l'occasione rende l'uomo ladro e la donna...
Dopo le conquiste delle donne loro hanno occupato tutti i posti una volta deputati agli uomini. Di conseguenza le donne oggi hanno molte più occasioni di vedersi con gli uomini alla pari. Ne consegue che...se una vuole fare certe cose ora ha modi e tempi per farle, mentre un tempo erano appannaggio dell'universo maschile.
Tradire?
Cosa insegnavano le nonne?
Soddisfare l'uomo, altrimenti lui va in cerca altrove.
Non mi pare che la rivendicazione al diritto del piacere per l'universo femminile sia una conquista secolare eh?
Oggi per un uomo è richiesto un maggior impegno, una maggiore partecipazione emotiva, ecc...ecc...ecc...
Sono finiti i tempi di: " Ehm io fingo l'orgasmo per farlo contento"....

Proprio l'aver alzato la testa da parte della donna sulle proprie esigenze sessuali, ha prodotto di conseguenza la fragilità maschile eh?
Poveri uomini, tutti quelli che erano convinti di far urlare di piacere una donna a furia di pompate...ci sono rimasti male...

Ribadisco: tutto quello che c'era da sapere sul sesso me lo hanno insegnato le donne. 

Marì non sai quante donne però non conoscono e non accettano la loro femminilità...con effetti devastanti eh?

Andiamo cazzo...
Almeno io vengo da una zona molto bigotta: 
Se l'uomo le combina è VIR...ciò è maschio eh? Puzza di testosterone...
Se è la donna invece...è na troia...

Un tempo TUTTO era adulterio...ma solo per la donna eh?
Guardi un uomo...adulterio
Fumi una sigaretta? Puttana
Entri in un bar? Puttana
Balli? Puttana

Gli uomini alla sera uscivano dicendo...vado al bar a giocare le carte.
E ciò l'uomo ha diritto di uscire alla sera, ciò lu l'è l'omo, io invece me ne sto a casa, a curare la casa, i figli...poverino lavora tutto il giorno...
Ovvio mio nonno mi ha ben insegnato cosa c'era dietro la scusa del giocare le carte...eheheheheheheh...

Quante donne studiavano?
Quante lavoravano?

Se guardo alla mia valle, vediamo il mondo del lavoro.
Uomini all'industria marmi, donne alla filanda, o a far servizio nelle case.

Anni 60 arriva l'industria della concia.
Uomini e donne assieme in fabbrica...
Cosa avviene nei bagni delle concerie lo sa anche il campanile della chiesa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Le donne vanno in fabbrica...una disdetta per postini, idraulici ed elettricisti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho qualche anno in meno di te e certe lotte non le ho fatte ma condivido molto di quello che hai scritto.
> Quoto la parte in grassetto. Mi commuovo ancora per un mazzo di fiori, soprattutto se inaspettato e senza motivazione


Bellissimo...
Scommetto che ti incazzi se i fiori arrivano per farsi perdonare una marachella però eh? O per provoleggiare...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma cerrrrrrto, pero' siccome ripeto, ostentano la bandiera dell'orgoglio cornificatorio come un diritto naturale per stare meglio tutti (???) e bollano come retrogradi chi non la pensa cosi', so' solo curioso di vedere il loro grado di coerenza...
> 
> a chiacchiere...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono coerente eh?
Mai mi sono fatto passare per ciò che non sono...
Chiedi a farfalla...se dopo dieci minuti che mi ha visto non ha capito di che pasta sono fatto...
Mai pensato a retrogradi...
Anzi...oggi è molto più difficile praticare la fedeltà rispetto ad un tempo eh?
Le occasioni sono tante...
Ovvio se io alla sera esco sempre con la mia compagna non mi metto nei guai...eh?

Scusa dove leggi una bandiera d'orgoglio cornificatorio eh?
Magari qualcuno si incazza perchè viene giudicato da chi vorrebbe vivere in un certo modo trasgressivo ma non ha i numeri per farlo, o perchè è timido, o inibito, o retrogrado.

Per scegliere tra A e B devo avere un certo potere di acquisto. 
Scelgo tra l'acquisto di una mercedes e una fiat.
Ma se non posso permettermi la mercedes, è giusto inutile che vada dicendo, eh sai ho rinunciato alla mercedes. Ipocrita...sei entrato alla concessionaria mercedes, ti hanno guardato e ti hanno detto...ehm...mi sa che hai sbagliato concessionaria.


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh certe fanno anche di peggio....
> 
> La Nannini per es. per me ha fatto una cagata megagalattica e non la condanno solo perche' mi sta sul kaiser...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Donna triste.... :unhappy:


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho qualche anno in meno di te e certe lotte non le ho fatte ma condivido molto di quello che hai scritto.
> Quoto la parte in grassetto. Mi commuovo ancora per un mazzo di fiori, soprattutto se inaspettato e senza motivazione



Che dolceeeeeeeee, se mi mandi l'indirizzo ti mando i fiori:calcio:


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Che dolceeeeeeeee, se mi mandi l'indirizzo ti mando i fiori:calcio:


Perchè maltratti la nostra farfallina?


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

mi sento tanto emancipata che con tutta la mia ambizione lavorativa, interessi e indipendenza ...la felicità più grande rimane quella di fare la madre e la moglie.senza vergogna e pudore, tiè


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

Ti sembra normale che una donna voglia dei fiori?

Quello che potrei al limite regalargli come gesto d'amore un bel trapano o un seghetto alternativo    dicasi...... pari opportunità!


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento tanto emancipata che con tutta la mia ambizione lavorativa, interessi e indipendenza ...la felicità più grande rimane quella di fare la madre e la moglie.senza vergogna e pudore, tiè





è la solita drogata di passaggio:singleeye:


essere immondo esci dal corpo di questa donna:incazzato:


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento tanto emancipata che con tutta la mia ambizione lavorativa, interessi e indipendenza ...la felicità più grande rimane quella di fare la madre e la moglie.senza vergogna e pudore, tiè



20 minuti di applausi!


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ti sembra normale che una donna voglia dei fiori?
> 
> Quello che potrei al limite regalargli come gesto d'amore un bel trapano o un seghetto alternativo    dicasi...... pari opportunità!


Eh caro stai parlando con l'ultimo dei romantici....


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

:dracula:





xfactor ha detto:


> è la solita drogata di passaggio:singleeye:
> 
> 
> essere immondo esci dal corpo di questa donna:incazzato:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scommetto che ti incazzi se i fiori arrivano per farsi perdonare una marachella però eh? O per provoleggiare...


 Io no, mi dispiacerebbe per lui, perchè avrebbe solo perso tempo e soldi. :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

...spero solo che non mi legga mio marito:fischio:

negherei fino alla morte:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...spero solo che non mi legga mio marito:fischio:
> 
> negherei fino alla morte:mrgreen:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Amore non è come credi!!


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh caro stai parlando con l'ultimo dei romantici....



O Gesù , Giuseppe , Maria.........



http://www.diocesiprato.it/fpdb/forum/default.asp


fiuuuuuuuu, credevo di essere in un forum serio , con cornuti, amanti e sciroccati vari!:up:


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

xfactor ha detto:


> O Gesù , Giuseppe , Maria.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mica ho detto di essere normale.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo...
> Scommetto che ti incazzi se i fiori arrivano per farsi perdonare una marachella però eh? O per provoleggiare...


Ovviamente.....:up:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Direi che...sai quel detto no...l'occasione rende l'uomo ladro e la donna... *Mi gioco tutto, questo detto e' stato scritto da un uomo/maschio.*
> Dopo le conquiste delle donne loro hanno occupato tutti i posti una volta deputati agli uomini. *Non vedo perche' NO, avendone le capacita' dovute * Di conseguenza le donne oggi hanno molte più occasioni di vedersi con gli uomini alla pari.* Dipende con chi hai a che fare * Ne consegue che...se una vuole fare certe cose ora ha modi e tempi per farle *Non e' una novita', e' sempre stato cosi, da millenni. *, mentre un tempo erano appannaggio dell'universo maschile. *Niente affatto, vuoi dire pubblicamente  ma sotto sotto e' tutto sempre uguale.
> 
> * Tradire?
> ...



Il  resto si commenta da se   e' gossip e, non mi piace il gossip.


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sento tanto emancipata che con tutta la mia ambizione lavorativa, interessi e indipendenza ...la felicità più grande rimane quella di fare la madre e la moglie.senza vergogna e pudore, tiè


Anne Bancroft diceva: *Stare a casa ad accudire i figli è il lavoro più importante del mondo.  Perchè le donne non dovrebbero farlo, dato che sono il migliore dei due sessi?  *


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono coerente eh?
> Mai mi sono fatto passare per ciò che non sono...
> Chiedi a farfalla...se dopo dieci minuti che mi ha visto non ha capito di che pasta sono fatto...
> Mai pensato a retrogradi...
> ...


No conte, non ci siamo....

La Mercedes se ne sbatte se posi il sedere anche su una Bmw, mica te la sei appunto sposata:mrgreen: ...

qui vi giustificate e lo vedono anche i ciechi, IGNORANDO O CALPESTANDO il termine SACRIFICIO.

Sacrificio inteso e derivante anche dal semplice impegno, patto etcetc di partenza....

Il discorso della volpe e l'uva e' sballato e capisco anche perche' lo tiri in ballo se non per suffragare di essere nel giusto o colmare i sensi di colpa che nonostante tutto vi divorano, ma al di la' del fatto che a tutti piacerebbe entrare in una pasticceria e scofanarsi tutto il bancone, tantissimi non lo fanno ma mica perche' hanno il diabete che glielo proibisce, ma perche' si auto-contengono...

ad esempio banalotto, controesempio banalotto, ma il focus e' incentrato sul fatto che dopo che hai assunto un obbligo di rispetto etcetc, sbrachi indegnamente e ti cuci addosso pezze manco dello stesso colore per autoassolverti...

discorso scevro da critiche invece se single o se presa contezza e per seguire i propri istinti/pruriti, molto piu' correttamente e preventivamente si saluta la/il signora/e e ci si da alla pazza gioia...

me dispias', ma in un tribunale cosi' beccheresti l'ergastolo!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: pero' conte glissi su come stai impostando tua figlia, (se ne avessi) se la esorti coerentemente, cioe' per farla diventare anche lei come la madre per es., una apertissima....di mente visto che non c'e' niente di male/strano per chi crede-illude di fare-essere coppia ed e' ormai evoluto e non retrogrado.


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Stermi'  ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione :mrgreen: portare le corna con la scritta: Cornuto si, ma da una donna emancipata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


OMIODIODIOMIO ... aiutaci tu :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: !


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi'  ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione :mrgreen: portare le corna con la scritta: Cornuto si, ma da una donna emancipata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> OMIODIODIOMIO ... aiutaci tu :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: !


Ma mica so' corna quelle, e' progresso!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' il nuovo che avanza.....o penetra!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No conte, non ci siamo....
> 
> La Mercedes se ne sbatte se posi il sedere anche su una Bmw, mica te la sei appunto sposata:mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...


Sacrificio? 
Casso io sposto le montagne eh? Ma solo se ne vale la pena.
Se scopro che dopo aver spostato le montagne, non avrò quello che desidero, io lascio le montagne dove stanno...
Su mia figlia non glisso...
Potresti chiederlo direttamente a lei no?
C'è su fb.

Io non insegno i valori a mia figlia.
Lascio che li scopra da sè. Facendo esperienza.
Io mi dico...ok cara...io farò di tutto perchè tu possa camminare con le tue gambe, con il tuo impegno e il tuo sudore realizzerai i tuoi sogni, magari ti porto fino alla laurea, poi però fuori dai coglioni. VIVITELA da te la tua cazzo di vita.
Pensa ha 10 anni, un fidanzato, e nessuno sa chi sia.
Vuoi provarci tu a estorcerle chi è?
Se ci riesci...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sacrificio?
> Casso io sposto le montagne eh? Ma solo se ne vale la pena.
> Se scopro che dopo aver spostato le montagne, non avrò quello che desidero, io lascio le montagne dove stanno...
> Su mia figlia non glisso...
> ...


Ma come non insegni i valori a tua figlia di 10 anni?

Secondo me ti stai solo atteggiando....

ipotesi:

un giorno torna da scuola e vi racconta che la madre di un suo amichetto tutti dicono che si scopa il preside, il vice preside, il prof di religione, il bidello (anche non in questo ordine)...:rotfl:...e voi teutonici e muti?

Le rispondi prosaicamente che se sente di comportarsi cosi' e' perche' e' una cosa naturale e fa bene o no?

Sai che in base a cio' che le risponderai, essendo genitore-modello da seguire, pensera' che fa bene a darla via in giro?

figuriamoci se ste robe le fa la propria madre...

ma dai......


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come non insegni i valori a tua figlia di 10 anni?
> 
> Secondo me ti stai solo atteggiando....
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sacrificio?
> Casso io sposto le montagne eh? Ma solo se ne vale la pena.
> Se scopro che dopo aver spostato le montagne, non avrò quello che desidero, io lascio le montagne dove stanno...
> Su mia figlia non glisso...
> ...






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVnPotcVkFQ


:up:​


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto


... e perche' io no ... IO QUOTISSIMO STERMI' :up:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e perche' io no ... IO QUOTISSIMO STERMI' :up:


Okkey, allora di retrogradi semo in 3...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Okkey, allora di retrogradi *semo in 3*...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*Tanto per non dimenticare  il grande Domenico



*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jjxG-HWU3U


:up: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:​


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Okkey, allora di retrogradi semo in 3...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Quattro per favore.


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Quattro* per favore.


Siam pochini pero' 



MA: *Ogni cosa intelligente sta nella minoranza.* 
 Johann Wolfgang Goethe​ 

* :mrgreen: :rotfl: :up:
*​


----------



## Minerva (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siam pochini pero' ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 allora marcatemi:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

*e 5, ancora pochini*



Minerva ha detto:


> allora marcatemi:mrgreen:


... senza spargimenti di sangue pero'  .


----------



## Eliade (3 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora marcatemi:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come non insegni i valori a tua figlia di 10 anni?
> 
> Secondo me ti stai solo atteggiando....
> 
> ...


Vedrò il da farsi.
Non racconta molto della scuola.
Non è una bambina pettegola.
Valori?
No, dai, sono chiacchere...
Conta l'esempio no?
Io per lei ci sono sempre.


----------



## MK (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Penso che superficialmente potremmo essere tacciati di maschilismo, ma invece e' che la "repressione" non la sanno gestire ed *il rapporto di prima, squilibrato da una parte adesso e' squilibrato dalla parte opposta...*.
> 
> pero' in fondo in fondo per me la forza che certune ostentano e' solo facciata, perche' so' tutte gheishe, mamme e crocerossine...


Stermi sì, può essere. Generalizzando. Dobbiamo (noi donne) andare alla ricerca di un'identità che ci è sempre stata negata. Siamo sempre state le donne di. Di un padre di un marito di un fidanzato di un compagno di un figlio. E sono tante le donne che diventano quello credono che gli uomini vogliano. Sbagliando magari. Ma poi in fondo siete voi quelli che senza madre moglie fidanzata e compagna (e mettiamoci anche l'amante va ) non riuscite a stare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> No conte, non ci siamo....
> 
> La Mercedes se ne sbatte se posi il sedere anche su una Bmw, mica te la sei appunto sposata:mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...



Ma che cazzo credi di sapere tu?
Se io mi sacrifico o no per la mia famiglia?
Di quante ore al giorno lavoro?
Di quello che faccio per mio marito o per mia figlia?

Ribadisco quel che ha detto il Conte.

Nessuno qui sbandiera o consiglia il tradimento.
Io non giudico retrogrado nessuno.

Ma di fronte a tante stronzate dette- fatte- pensate e raccontate da tanti traditori che frequentano questo forum, se permetti, cerco di indicare (senza la minima presunzione di essere ascoltata) un' opzione per non trovarsi con un pugno di mosche.

Questo è senso pratico. Punto.

L'emancipazione? 
Per me è cercare di trarre il massimo anche da condizioni sfavorevoli.

A volte, ripeto,  A VOLTE,  l'arte del traditore è proprio questa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come non insegni i valori a tua figlia di 10 anni?
> 
> Secondo me ti stai solo atteggiando....
> 
> ...


Perchè, fa male? Presi gli opportuni accorgimenti che tutelino la salute, _ça va sans dir _

Sterminator, ti arrampichi sugli specchi.

Se mia figlia arrivasse a casa a raccontarmi queste cose penserei nell'ordine:

1. Che i suoi compagni rispecchiano pari pari la cretinaggine dei loro genitori, che si permettono di raccontare e commentare certe cose davanti a loro

2. Che ho fallito come madre e come genitore, perchè non sono riuscita a farle passare il concetto che le persone non si giudicano, nè tantomeno in base a quello.

Ma questo tipo di moralismo è il problema dei tre quarti d'Italia, rassegnamoci.


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo credi di sapere tu?
> Se io mi sacrifico o no per la mia famiglia?
> Di quante ore al giorno lavoro?
> Di quello che faccio per mio marito o per mia figlia?
> ...



Camomilla?:blank:


----------



## xfactor (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè, fa male? Presi gli opportuni accorgimenti che tutelino la salute, _ça va sans dir _
> 
> Sterminator, ti arrampichi sugli specchi.
> 
> ...



Con limone?:blank::blank:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo credi di sapere tu?
> Se io mi sacrifico o no per la mia famiglia?
> Di quante ore al giorno lavoro?
> Di quello che faccio per mio marito o per mia figlia?
> ...


ahahahahah

Il sacrificio era inteso al non farsi scopare extra-talamo coniugale, rinunciando al sollazzo, avendo preso un impegno di reciproco rispetto etcetc. non al farsi il mazzo passando la cera nel salone come ad una raccolta punti che ad un tot fa scattare il bonus/scopata extra "guadagnata" .

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E poi quale moralismo d'accatto attribuisci agli altri/me?

Sei fuoristrada...:mrgreen:

scommetto anche che te ti sarai sposata solennemente in chiesa e poi te saludi al rispetto.......un classico...

forse ti serviva per lo status sociale, neh?

un altro classico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

anche te...grado di coerenza, non pervenuto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè, fa male? Presi gli opportuni accorgimenti che tutelino la salute, _ça va sans dir _
> 
> Sterminator, ti arrampichi sugli specchi.
> 
> ...


Cara contessa si rassegni, la sua reazione e' la prova che la sua condotta la inquieta...

i suoi scritti sono infarciti di giudizi...

per poter valutare se una determinata scelta e' giusta, devo confrontare le scelte alternative, quindi esprimere un giudizio...

il suo/vostro cantarvela e suonarvela e' pura e semplice dissonanza cognitiva...

ogni orpello che aggiungete in piu', vi fa essere sempre piu' barocchi ed io odio il barocco...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cara contessa si rassegni, la sua reazione e' la prova che la sua condotta la inquieta...
> 
> i suoi scritti sono infarciti di giudizi...
> 
> ...



Confessa! :cooldue: ... di la verita' :voodoo: stai a prepararti per Natale :cooldue:








ai buonissimi Rococo' :updue:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Confessa! :cooldue: ... di la verita' :voodoo: stai a prepararti per Natale :cooldue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessss....

ho gia' fatto le analisi del sangue e delle urine...minghia un pupo appena svezzato.. cosi' me posso scatena'...nun se fanno prigionieri...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cara contessa si rassegni, la sua reazione e' la prova che la sua condotta la inquieta...
> 
> i suoi scritti sono infarciti di giudizi...
> 
> ...


*Appunto*. 

Potrei dire la stessa cosa di te.

La reazione è a chi vuol fare i conti in casa altrui.

Quello che aggiungi tu , invece è solo moralismo da catto-comunista.
Ma io non odio nè i cattolici, nè i comunisti.

Mi sono sposata in chiesa, tra la riprovazione dei miei parenti perchè......portavo i pantaloni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> Il sacrificio era inteso al non farsi scopare extra-talamo coniugale, rinunciando al sollazzo, avendo preso un impegno di reciproco rispetto etcetc. non al farsi il mazzo passando la cera nel salone come ad una raccolta punti che ad un tot fa scattare il bonus/scopata extra "guadagnata" .
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahah...non mi conosci proprio!

Una contessa si sposa per lo status sociale?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

*Non t'incazzare, si scherza*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Appunto*.
> 
> Potrei dire la stessa cosa di te.
> 
> ...



Chiara  il velo lo portava tuo marito   :mrgreen: .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chiara  il velo lo portava tuo marito   :mrgreen: .



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sì, sì....ci ha pensato mia suocera a rubare la scena, con una pelliccia a strascico che sembrava Wanda Osiris


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Appunto*.
> 
> Potrei dire la stessa cosa di te.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che sei libera di accusare me di cio' per compensare la tua dissonanza cognitiva, pero' mi fai l'effetto del vecchietto in contromano in autostrada e che per kilometri diceva...va' quanti pirla che vanno contromano.:mrgreen:

Ben diverso invece sarebbe il discorso se tu ben prima di mettere in atto i tuoi impulsi, salutassi il tuo dolce consorte e ti scatenassi...

beh questo ritengo coerente ed ammirevole, non le situazioni comode e vigliacche....

e' chiaro o devo passare ai disegnini?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah...non mi conosci proprio!
> 
> Una *contessa* si sposa per lo status sociale?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Per favore ensaer favore :incazzato: non incominciamo con casati e casali :mrgreen: ...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah...non mi conosci proprio!
> 
> Una contessa si sposa per lo status sociale?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E certo...

i Conti se devono da paga'...er credito e' motto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Dicembre 2010)

*Sterminator...*

...comunque sono d'accordo con te. 

Sarebbe meglio sposarsi dopo aver capito che puoi farcela.:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sì, sì....ci ha pensato mia suocera a rubare la scena, con una pelliccia a strascico che sembrava Wanda Osiris


La piccola provincia e' "bestiale" :voodoo:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...comunque sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio sposarsi dopo aver capito che puoi farcela.:mexican:


Banalmente dimostri di esserti sposata ma di non essere manco matura-cosciente ergo t'ha fatto comodo fare il manico di scopa...

me dispias' cuntessa ma la maturazione e' n'altra roba...

ripassa a settembre...dell'anno del mai...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Dicembre 2010)

Toh, a proposito di mancanza di coerenza e dell'essere ipocriti all'ennesima potenza...

che schifo...pua'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ou08woaL80&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Mari' (3 Dicembre 2010)

*Stermi' 


Devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a Sterminator.**... e quindi:*

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG9O-MiL98s


_*BOH!*_



*
Sono stata chiara abbastanza?*

:mrgreen: :rotfl:

​


----------



## Sterminator (4 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Stermi'
> 
> 
> Devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a Sterminator.**... e quindi:*
> ...


chiarissima, freschissima, purissima e levissima...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> chiarissima, freschissima, purissima e levissima...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



:up: ho visto che puoi ricevere mail :idea:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: ho visto che puoi ricevere mail :idea:


volendo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> volendo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdmlK3mZYCs



:updue: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


----------



## Sterminator (4 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdmlK3mZYCs
> 
> 
> 
> :updue: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:​


fatto, letto e sottoscritto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fatto, letto e sottoscritto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


*
*
*Non sento niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Nessun dolore*
*non c'è tensione - Nessun dolore*
*non c'è emozione - Nessun dolore*
*nessun dolore.*
*e invece niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Non sento niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Nessun dolore*
*non c'è tensione - Nessun dolore*
*non c'è emozione - Nessun dolore*
*nessun dolore.E invece niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Non sento niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Nessun dolore*
*non c'è tensione - Nessun dolore*
*non c'è emozione - Nessun dolore*
*nessun dolore.*
*e invece niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Non sento niente no! - Nessun dolore*
*Nessun dolore*
*non c'è tensione - Nessun dolore*
*non c'è emozione - Nessun dolore*
*nessun dolore.Il vetro non è rotto dal sasso*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLxIGQZO_lc



che scemi che siamo 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... cercasi qualche anima pia che sappia spiegare cosa ci azzecca l'emancipazione della donna con le corna, con il tradire :saggio: .


 Non so ... forse il diritto di portare l'elmetto vichingo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Banalmente dimostri di esserti sposata ma di non essere manco matura-cosciente ergo t'ha fatto comodo fare il manico di scopa...
> 
> me dispias' cuntessa ma la maturazione e' n'altra roba...
> 
> ...



Chi ti ha detto che io voglio essere matura?

Matura per far che?

Ma manco morta.....


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Confessa! :cooldue: ... di la verita' :voodoo: stai a prepararti per Natale :cooldue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*.*

Grazie!

Cara amica, non sai cosa ti sei persa  , sono buonissimi :strepitoso:​


----------

